# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  AVA, assistant robot, Red Sky Robotics LLC, virtual agents, Clayton, Alabama, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Red Sky Robotics LLC

----------


## Airicist

Driving acquiring target and shooting lasers

Published on Jun 18, 2013




> Robot navigating autonomously around some obstacles using multiple sonar and compass, acquiring a target with camera and OpenCV, then shooting lasers at it, while talking and making facial expressions.

----------


## Airicist

Robot that Learns Concepts From Talking to People

Published on Dec 27, 2013




> This robot makes small talk, shows empathy, learns and understands logical concepts by listening and asking questions, anatomy, geography, vocabulary, why, logical comparisons (bigger, faster, smarter, etc). The main purpose is to demo the AI, but color tracking and laser targeting are also demonstrated. Robot also has thermal vision but is not demoed in this video.

----------


## Airicist

Robot answers questions about itself

Published on Mar 2, 2014




> Robot answers questions about itself and its systems, thermal vision, video, sonar, web services, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Robot has its empathy skills tested

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Ava (a robot) has her empathy skills tested by a variety of scenarios, from paper cut to death in the family.

----------


## Airicist

Robots demonstrates autonomous talking, joking, etc.

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Ava (a robot) demonstrates autonomous talking, showing initiative and interjecting facts, jokes, and opinions into a conversation about California, while also answering a few questions.

----------

